# Entorno a MPLAB



## Carlos Ramírez (Jul 31, 2007)

Saludos 

    Compañeros dedicados a la programación de Pic, estoy iniciándome en la programación de        

    pic. Al mandar a ensamblar el programa con MPASM me da un mensaje "Source file path may

    not  exceed 62 characters". Agradezco una ayuda con este punto, muchas gracias.


             Carlos Ramírez


----------



## DeBito (Jul 31, 2007)

Hola Carlos. El problema que te indica el sistema es que has utilizado un nombre muy largo.
Pero OJO el MPASM cuenta hasta las letras que forman el PATH o directorio donde se encuentra ese archivo.

C:\carpeta1\subcarpeta2\subcarpeta3\subcarpeta4\nombre de archivo.asm

Reduce el numero de letras del nombre del archivo o reduce el numero de subcarpetas donde lo tienes almacenado. No tiene que superar 62 digitos contando "C:\".


----------



## Jeannenina (Ago 28, 2007)

oye yo tambien estoy empezando a manejar este programa, y es  que en la U no nos hanesplicado bien esto, y nos mandaron a hacer un laboratorio en el que necesitamos hacer una programacion en MPLAB para que en un circuito que tiene el PIC16F84A con cuatro entradas y la salida debe mostrarme en el display los numeros hexa, sera que me pueden ayudar con lo de la programacion..............


----------



## ChaD (Sep 2, 2007)

Jeannenina, postea tu problema particular en un nuevo mensaje y vemos como podemos ayudarte. Saludos y suerte,


----------

